# My blog w/ photos



## andrewrozell (Aug 6, 2008)

This is just my wife and my blog. However, it is quickly turning into a place to post my photos. You can see my posts with photos as well as additional photos on the right under Rozell Photography.

thanks for taking a look.

http://therozellfamily.blogspot.com


----------



## tranceplant (Aug 7, 2008)

you have nice pictures there. good textures i think


----------



## andrewrozell (Aug 8, 2008)

thank you very much. my hobby is quickly turning to obsession. i really just want to take more and more pictures to get better. too bad i still have a desk job


----------



## tranceplant (Aug 9, 2008)

^I know exactly what you mean.  I have a desk job too. I am a graphic designer, but I don't work with photography at all. 

I guess we need the desk job to practise our hobby.


----------

